# LSO's Rachmaninov Festival



## Isola

Valery Gergiev will conduct 3 concerts at the Barbican Hall on 20 & 21/09/08, performing symphony 1 - 4 and concerti 2 & 4 (Alexei Volodin). Unfortunately I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Elaryad

Well, I miss a lot of performances. I use this to compensate, it's not the same but it's good to keep you updated: http://www.medici.tv/


----------



## R-F

Elaryad said:


> Well, I miss a lot of performances. I use this to compensate, it's not the same but it's good to keep you updated: http://www.medici.tv/


Is this site like youtube or does it show live tv performances?

I'd really like to see this as I've become quite fixated with Rachmaninov's music lately, especially works for piano. Shame I'll probably never be able to play any of it!


----------



## Elaryad

No, not like youtube. It shows live performances. The owner of the site holds the rights during 60 days, after the life performance, to broadcast (for free) the shows on medici via streaming to avoid piracy. They also sell performances for a better price than the DVD version. You can watch a little excerpt of the performance, of course. 
Do you read Diapason? The french classical music magazine? I discovered this site through them.


----------



## R-F

No, I've never actually heard of it unfortunately. Is it written in French? Because that might hinder my abilities to read it! Anyway, I might check this site out.


----------



## Elaryad

Don't worry, it's written in english


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Elaryad said:


> Well, I miss a lot of performances. I use this to compensate, it's not the same but it's good to keep you updated: http://www.medici.tv/


Thank you very, very much. It's a wonderful site!.


----------

